# My New Piranha, Id Help Please



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

There a few pics posted from yesterday but the fish was stressed at the time so I couldnt get a accurate Id on him. These pics i have now were taken 20mins ago and the piranha is comfortable now, he is showing jis true colours and is finger chasing now. I love the purple shine he has on his scales and his ruby red eyes. Tell me what you guys think this piranha is, a comp or a altuvei. the red pic was taken in red so I we can see the diamond pattern it has more clearly.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)




----------



## Briaan (Feb 9, 2011)

From a sanchezi to a smiley face lmao, what made you edit your opinion zanni?


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Briaan said:


> From a sanchezi to a smiley face lmao, what made you edit your opinion zanni?


Just wanna see what others think. How big is the fish. Thats one thing I missed.

Compressus is a big possibility. As is Sanchezi as is Altuvie. I honestly hope its an Altuvie


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

1) Compressus
2) Sancehzi
3) Rhom

I personally wouldn't say altuvie unless you were sure of the collection point as they are rare in both the hobby and nature. I'd give it a month then try again for pics when it isn't so pale as i'd like to see its tail colouration (some pics it looks like there is a black terminal tail band while and humeral spot while at other times I can not see them) and belly scutes better.

In the other topic it was said this fish is about 5.5" I beleive.


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

alright thanks guys, I'll post more pics within a month. In the pics you cant see the edge of the tail but today when I checked the edge of the tail is growing back and looks like there was a terminal band there before, same problem with my juvi black rhom when i first got him.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Tough to say with those pics, but if we're throwing out guesses I'd probably say sanchezi


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

I'm gonna say _S. sanchezi_ as well...

I don't see a prominent enough terminal band for it to be either _S. altuvei_ or _S. compressus._

edit: I just went back and read about the tail... where he had more of a terminal band...

I'm still gonna say S. sanchezi though... based on his head, and especially his eyes.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

In the vid (by Briaan) there appears to be more of a terminal band which could because im assuming these recent pics where after if was recently transferred again so that could be why it is abit pale. I think it has a terminal band but it is just pretty drab right now and not just not clear and obvious. Its high forhead that goes up at almost 90 degrees and its faint hummeral spot (probably faded for the same reasons and the terminal band) as a couple of the reasons my main thought is compressus. Sanchezi wouldn't have a terminal band, humeral spot and its forhead wouldn't be as steep (IMO) when it gets some colour back a sanchezi should show alot more red when it is back to good health.


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

I was going through the forums on P-Fury when I came along this Thread, I looked over it and the piranha displayed is a compressus. When I cross referencce the pics I have with these pics it looks as if my piranha could actually be a comp, but since the tail is not fully grown back yet I have a 25% guess thats its a altuvei. Heres the link: http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?/topic/181577-my-85-9-compressus/


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

In my opinion I honestly see a compressus. Maybe if you can get a closer up shot of the scutes.


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

Ja said:


> In my opinion I honestly see a compressus. Maybe if you can get a closer up shot of the scutes.


LOL, would if I could. The piranha is so fat the scutes are barley visable, but they are very small and uniform in a straight row and all of them are the same size. Im thinking compressus aswell at the moment, but either way I still think its a piranha and for a 5.5 incher I think $50 was worth it.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

^^ Oh hell yes, whatever it is... $50 is a slammin deal for that fish!


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Sylar_92 said:


> In my opinion I honestly see a compressus. Maybe if you can get a closer up shot of the scutes.


LOL, would if I could. The piranha is so fat the scutes are barley visable, but they are very small and uniform in a straight row and all of them are the same size. Im thinking compressus aswell at the moment, but either way I still think its a piranha and for a 5.5 incher I think $50 was worth it.
[/quote]

For sure $50 for this serra is definitely a bargain. As for the scutes, your description should rule out sanchezi.


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

Alright guys, I have taken these pics just 5mins ago of the piranha. When I checked the piranha's tail there is a terminal band but it is very faded, I tried to capture the terminal band with the camera but the flash is too bright. The piranha is starting to show more colour and his eyes have deepend in red, If you look carefully at the larger tail pic you may see the terminal band which is grey at the moment. Now looking at the entire fish for the past few days and judging by its features I have to say this piranha looks like its a S.compressus, thanks to everyone who help me Identify this piranha I appreciate it. Altuvei or not this is a good looking compressus either way, Also here are the pictures.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Another thing youcan try for the future is pics with no flash and try adding some extra room light instead by turning room lights on, tank lights on, bringing a lamp over... to light the tank well so youdon`t need a flash.

On a side note, are you Briaan`s cousin or you just happened to buy it from himÉ


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

CLUSTER ONE said:


> Another thing youcan try for the future is pics with no flash and try adding some extra room light instead by turning room lights on, tank lights on, bringing a lamp over... to light the tank well so youdon`t need a flash.
> 
> On a side note, are you Briaan`s cousin or you just happened to buy it from himÉ


Huh? buy it from Briaan? No I bought this from a guy named Justin, Briaan drove me to the pick up point of where the piranha was being housed. Also yes Iam Briaan's cousin.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Sylar_92 said:


> Another thing youcan try for the future is pics with no flash and try adding some extra room light instead by turning room lights on, tank lights on, bringing a lamp over... to light the tank well so youdon`t need a flash.
> 
> On a side note, are you Briaan`s cousin or you just happened to buy it from himÉ


Huh? buy it from Briaan? No I bought this from a guy named Justin, Briaan drove me to the pick up point of where the piranha was being housed. Also yes Iam Briaan's cousin.
[/quote]
I knew this fish was the same as the vid brian had but I wasn`t sure if he sold it to you soon after he got it (or at least took the vid of it) or if you were his cousin who got it with him. At fisrt I thought he sold it to you soon after he got it but you said it was 50$ which I also heard in the vid so at that point I assumed you were his cousin that got it with him.


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

Yeah, When Justin (Owner who sold me the piraha) e-mailed me and made the offer I started and left cycling my tank for a week. At the time I couldnt get a ride so I asked Briaan to drive me to pick the piranha up. Once we got back to my house we I began the accimilation proccess, after that Briaan said he would make a vid to ask the forum to ID the piranha I just bought. Thats why Briaan has the vid on his thread. Mark sold Briaan his rhom a while ago, the piranha which you guys are seeing now on his forum is my piranha.


----------



## dsl001 (Mar 9, 2011)

Sylar_92 said:


> There a few pics posted from yesterday but the fish was stressed at the time so I couldnt get a accurate Id on him. These pics i have now were taken 20mins ago and the piranha is comfortable now, he is showing jis true colours and is finger chasing now. I love the purple shine he has on his scales and his ruby red eyes. Tell me what you guys think this piranha is, a comp or a altuvei. the red pic was taken in red so I we can see the diamond pattern it has more clearly.


It looks exactly like my Compressus (also around 6 inches), IMHO.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

S sanchezi.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

GREAT to see ya on Frank!!!


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Thank you. I never left just enjoyed reading some of the more comical members responses on id's and their take on piranhas/caribitos. Never a dull moment here.


----------



## JustJoshinYa (Mar 25, 2006)

i was thinkin sanchezi too a big guy at that, its a nice lookin sanchezi i hope mine looks like this when it is a bit bigger.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

hastatus said:


> Thank you. I never left just enjoyed reading some of the more comical members responses on id's and their take on piranhas/caribitos. Never a dull moment here.


lol well its always nice to see you post in open forum I hope all is well and just so i dont derail the thread anymore lol ill say its a sanchezi too lol who is to argue with Frank


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)




----------

